# Date of first ice?



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

So what date do you think we will have first safe ice? I will go with December 26th.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Jan 6th at least that's the date for my pond near Dayton, LOL


Salmonid


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Dec 10th.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

12-13-14.....


----------



## fishin 1st (Dec 23, 2009)

thats all i want for chrismas dec. 25


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Just ordered and received my ice jigs,stripped and cleaned my ice reels and charged battery.It won't be long guys!!

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

December 20th


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I'll wish for December 16th.....I'll take January 10th......plleeeaasseeee LOL


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Depends on what body of water we are talking. I will say December 28 for Indian and other bigger bodies jan 14


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I hope your all right, got a new auger and just need ice , Mike


----------



## kozak (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm going with Dec. 23.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I like to ice fish but would rather be out in the boat - so I am going to say no ice.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Ill go with Dec. 30th this year.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Dec. 22 sounds about right.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I'll say dec. 13 on Palm rd.


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

My birthday is Dec 27, and I'd love nothing more than celebrating with a day on the ice. Just got a bird ICE 55 so I'm gonna say safe ice on December 18th!!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Since it can vary lake to lake. I think Nimi should be the lake used to determine the date. IceBucketJohn could have final say.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I was on Mogadore last season December 11th off Congress Lake Rd


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Yep I wasn't far behind you IBJ. Gonna guess December eleventeenth.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

I just looked at my ice pictures from last year and had some from December 12th on Indian.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

11-12-14!!!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Darn I was wrong lol


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Exactly 1 month from today........December 13th..................Mark


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Welp turned out to be 11/21 for me and a few others lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

